# My before and after (PICS INSIDE) my natural transformation



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 24, 2019)

PM me for all I did, I basically did everything. Lifting, boosting t natty, all kinds of supplemented vitamines (no K), mewing...

Before, I literally got confused with a girl, thats how feminine I looked. One guy once tried to push me out of the guys bathroom because of that, imagine my humiliation. What you cant see in the before pics is my overjet, didnt find any pics but it was crazy.

While Im not where I wanna be yet, I have made some serious progress. Tell me your opinion


Obviously all slightly frauded, besides the video and the side profile, those are pretty candid


----------



## Achathin (Sep 24, 2019)

All you did was take off your glasses


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 24, 2019)

First two are before, the rest after


----------



## MammothActuary (Sep 24, 2019)

Where's the difference?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 24, 2019)

need to fix that frame boyo

face looks much better but looks like puberty to me tbh


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice job


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 24, 2019)

dotacel said:


> need to fix that frame boyo
> 
> face looks much better but looks like puberty to me tbh


Ngl, played a part. Was 17 in the first two tho, there is barely a year in between


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 24, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Ngl, played a part. Was 17 in the first two tho, there is barely a year in between


do you know what bf% you are at?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 24, 2019)

dotacel said:


> do you know what bf% you are at?


Around 12


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Sep 24, 2019)

you look much more high t in the last picture and video


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 24, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> you look much more high t in the last picture and video


650 bro, started at clinically low t


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 24, 2019)

looks similar to my transformation. congrats


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 24, 2019)

it took u 2 years to remove your glasses???


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 24, 2019)

Still got em. Just now better looking ones


GenericChad1444 said:


> it took u 2 years to remove your glasses???


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 24, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> 650 bro, started at clinically low t


how to increase T at 22yo ?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 24, 2019)

streege said:


> how to increase T at 22yo ?


gymcel, sleep, diet


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 24, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> gymcel, sleep, diet


martial arts are worth it ?


----------



## Deleted member 2788 (Sep 24, 2019)

Train your neck, it will make you look more masculine.

Edit: whos the cutie with you in the video? Is that your sister? Damn

Edit 2: never make duckface again dude

Edit 3: make your eyebrows thicker/ dye them. Masculine feature.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 24, 2019)

streege said:


> martial arts are worth it ?


Yes, you risk brain damage tho


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 24, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> gymcel, sleep, diet


which kind of diet ? cutting? full protein and vegetables only ?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 24, 2019)

streege said:


> which kind of diet ? cutting? full protein and vegetables only ?


Personally I cut out lot of carbs and ate mainly fatty diet, proteins before exercise


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 24, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> it took u 2 years to remove your glasses???


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 24, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Personally I cut out lot of carbs and ate mainly fatty diet, proteins before exercise


what's fatty diet exactly ?
I wish i can have an impact with these stuffs on my face at my late age tbh, at least somehow


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 24, 2019)

streege said:


> what's fatty diet exactly ?
> I wish i can have an impact with these stuffs on my face at my late age tbh, at least somehow


Mainly salmon, beef, cooking with oil, no sugar, nuts, avocados, greek yoghurt...


----------



## godsmistake (Sep 24, 2019)

literally the same


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 24, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Mainly salmon, beef, cooking with oil, no sugar, nuts, avocados, greek yoghurt...


sugar is bad for T ? 
and salt ?

i see, basically fatty food is good for T.
it's fine, i'm already eating that


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 25, 2019)

matlockmatt said:


> Train your neck, it will make you look more masculine.
> 
> Edit: whos the cutie with you in the video? Is that your sister? Damn
> 
> ...


Edit 1: an actress and model which Ive been seeing, not trying to flex but couldnt stop myself, sry boyo

Edit 2: sorry bro, I was kinda drunk. I think it makes bigger cheekbones tho

Edit 3: thats actually my main concern rn, castor oil everyday, have seen some success I used to literally not have any...


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 25, 2019)

Good transformation man, congrats

That eye area though, are you squinting on last pic or?

And how much of castor oil do you apply on eyebrows? I am thinking of doing the same!


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 25, 2019)

prgfromnl said:


> Good transformation man, congrats
> 
> That eye area though, are you squinting on last pic or?
> 
> And how much of castor oil do you apply on eyebrows? I am thinking of doing the same!


Just a tiny lil bit, everythin else is waste. And yeah, Im constantly squinting
Lived in morocco where I had to squint 24/7 because of sun,.drove my eye area up like crazy


----------



## Germania (Sep 25, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Before, I literally got confused with a girl, thats how feminine I looked. One guy once tried to push me out of the guys bathroom because of


Seriously? 
But good job so far, keep going


----------



## Rimcel (Sep 25, 2019)

You do not look like a girl in before. Just a teenager


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 25, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> You do not look like a girl in before. Just a teenager


im 17 in the pic. don't tell me I look 17


----------



## Cleftcel (Sep 25, 2019)

heading in the right direction, keep it up


----------



## bruhcel (Sep 25, 2019)

latisse + dye your eyebrows instant +1 psl


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 25, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Yes, you risk brain damage tho


What kind of martial arts? Unless you turn pro in stricking there's no brain demage


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 25, 2019)

bruhcel said:


> latisse + dye your eyebrows instant +1 psl
> View attachment 119729


Wow, thanks bro. How can I get latisse?


bruhcel said:


> latisse + dye your eyebrows instant +1 psl
> View attachment 119729


Ngl, that difference is more than 1 PSL tbh


----------



## Angel (Sep 25, 2019)

Good job, OP!


----------



## LM4sixten (Sep 25, 2019)

could you pm me what u did in detail?
great ascension tho


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 25, 2019)

650? got up to 889ng/dl just by sleeping an hour extra and taking zinc.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Sep 25, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> PM me for all I did, I basically did everything. Lifting, boosting t natty, all kinds of supplemented vitamines (no K), mewing...
> 
> Before, I literally got confused with a girl, thats how feminine I looked. One guy once tried to push me out of the guys bathroom because of that, imagine my humiliation. What you cant see in the before pics is my overjet, didnt find any pics but it was crazy.
> 
> ...





Can you send a normal video of what you look like now? It’s possible that you photoshopped your face to add width and in the video you posted it isn’t clear how wide your face is.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 26, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Can you send a normal video of what you look like now? It’s possible that you photoshopped your face to add width and in the video you posted it isn’t clear how wide your face is.


The fourth one is a video boi, I know its kinda blurry but you can see that I didnt photoshop


Dyorotic2 said:


> 650? got up to 889ng/dl just by sleeping an hour extra and taking zinc.


I started probably below 200 tho


----------



## dingodongo (Sep 26, 2019)

You got older. It's none of the shit youve been taking but good for you


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 26, 2019)

dingodongo said:


> You got older. It's none of the shit youve been taking but good for you


There is actually less than a year in between buddy


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 26, 2019)

Over


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 26, 2019)

nelson said:


> Over


Wut?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 27, 2019)

Your face got wider. less, "small long face" looking.
Due to what things?
aging, and etc..?


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 27, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Your face got wider. less, "small long face" looking.
> Due to what things?
> aging, and etc..?


Well, I was in late puberty, thats where bomes still grow, and the higher your salivary testosterone, the wider your face. I maxed t, also lifting and mewing probably helped


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 9, 2020)

Still going. Ill do update soon
Waiting for mogbattle against @Nosecel


----------



## robtical (Apr 9, 2020)

dye your hair


----------



## Incoming (Apr 9, 2020)

Post physique, face looks much leaner tho good shit


----------



## StuffedFrog (Apr 9, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> First two are before, the rest after


Teach me to mew your eye area got put on steroids


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 10, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Post physique, face looks much leaner tho good shit


Not very impressive before nor after. A bit more muscles, 10 percent bpdyfat and slight six-pack


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 10, 2020)

Good bones need to gymcel asap


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 10, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Good bones need to gymcel asap


Need better frame tbh


----------



## Doomerteen (Apr 10, 2020)

growing out your hair is an underrated looksmax, not too long, kinda like Kurt Cobain length

Also get genioplasty, thats pretty much all you need


----------

